# Game 3: Celtics (2-0) v Pacers (0-1)



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

VS


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Watch for me! 12th row right behind the Pacers bench! I'll be in a white Ray jersey


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

:laugh: will do


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*GO PACERS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

wow, down in the first and Doc brings scal in... with no starters on the floor

his rotations are terrible at times, bad first quarter


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> *GO PACERS!!!!!!!!*


I'll second that.



Go Pacers!!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Without taking anything away from the pacers this has been a very poor performace, turning it over every second time down the floor.

also, we get killed on the boards with baby/powe against a team with good size, we need to add another big IMO


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good game guys!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol i appreciate the politeness... absolutely horrible from the celtics tonight, you cant give away that turnovers to any half way decent team, and the pacers capitalized, next week not throwing the ball to the other team should be part of the offense.

Again, i think that we are going to need more size if Obryant isnt going to be good enough to rely on, Baby/Powe get outplayed on the glass against bigger teams

I hope Doc blasts them for it, and the pacers should be happy with their win


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Boy oh mother****ing boy, I sure got a great game to go too. NO clue why KG wasn't able to bang down low tonight- all he had to do was body Troy Murphy, the majority of his points came from long-range jumpers. Pierce's 3-15 performance didn't help anything. Rajon Rondo was in foul trouble and completely useless. Ray kept getting bodied every time he took the ball to the hoop. Ohh, and the free throw shooting was god awful.

The second string was horrible, I don't think I seen one upside. Scalabrine was getting minutes in the FIRST FREAKIN QUARTER. Atleast I had the crowd laughing about that. Eddie House couldn't buy a jumper (1-10 on WIDE open shots). He can't be the back-up PG, I don't know if we need to make Cassell active or what, but tha'ts not going to work. Big Baby was GARBAGE under the hoop. Tony Allen tried to dunk the ball every damn time he touched it and usually just ended up falling on the floor Ohh, and the free throw shooting was god awful.

BASICALLY, there was zero upside tonight and I couldn't see this roster putting a worse performance together. Incredibly disappointing considering that is the only game I'll be able to catch live this year.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Looks and sounds terrible. I was out in Fargo tonight and saw North Dakota State demolish Larry Legend's alma mater, Indiana State, 34-7 in football, and it doesn't sound like I missed much on this end. 95-79 or whatever it was to the ****ing Pacers? Seriously?

God damn.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yep.. ugly indeed
they better come out angry and focussed against the rockets, if THAT team shows up again it wont even be a contest


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Speaking of Larry!!!!...He was signing autographs tonight, so in the fourth quarter I was like, what the hell Imma go get one. So I run up and buy a marker, grab my book and take it to him where he tells me that he doesn't sign for Celtic fans.....uhh ummm....didn't this guy play for the damn Celtics for like forever?

**** Larry Bird.

And P-Dub, I know bro. I have two friends that play for ISU- They are a HORRIBLE football team. A local NAIA school beat them pretty badly last season


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> Speaking of Larry!!!!...He was signing autographs tonight, so in the fourth quarter I was like, what the hell Imma go get one. So I run up and buy a marker, grab my book and take it to him where *he tells me that he doesn't sign for Celtic fans*.....uhh ummm....didn't this guy play for the damn Celtics for like forever?
> 
> **** Larry Bird.
> 
> And P-Dub, I know bro. I have two friends that play for ISU- They are a HORRIBLE football team. A local NAIA school beat them pretty badly last season


For real?? lol wow


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

^^Yeah, like I could get it if it was the Pistons in town or something and I had a Pistons jersey on, but I mean thats HIS TEAM. It was weird though, he was sitting like out in the open with the rest of the fans by where the players come out, I figured he'd be up in a box.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

That was seriously the worst game I've ever seen from these Celtics.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ever...?

not quite, but it was worse then anything i saw last season, hopefully it serves as a wake up call


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

These Celtics, as in the Garnett-Pierce-Allen Celtics. 

That was terrible- a turnover every other play, terrible shooting, and bad defense, especially against a team like Indiana.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

oh... well then yeah i agree, thats the worst i have watched this team play since Ray and KG got here


----------

